# Game 15: Celtics @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
*







VS.









Friday, November 30th, 8:00ET - American Airlines Arena - Miami, FL

Starting for your Miami Heat (4-10)...

PG Chris Quinn...6-2 out of Notre Dame
SG Dwyane Wade...6-4 out of Marquette
SF Penny Hardaway...6-7 out of Memphis
PF Udonis Haslem...6-8 out of Florida
C Shaquille O'Neal...7-1 out of LSU
*

Starting for the visiting Boston Celtics (11-2)...
C Kendrick Perkins
PF Kevin Garnett
SF Paul Pierce
SG Ray Allen
PG Rajon Rondo

*
Previous Meetings:
Nov. 16th LOSS 92-91



Keys to Victory:
</center>
1. Make the crowd a factor - If the Heat play well early, and keep the crowd involved throughout the game, it makes this game every bit harder for the Celtics. Both games the Celtics have lost have been on the road, and they're performance on the road has been sketchy all season (2 wins by less than 3 points, and 2 losses - while at home, besides our 1 point loss, the next closest game was 13 pts against the Lakers)

2. Balance - Shaquille and Dwyane will be important - but we can't win off of just their play. Both teams that beat Boston had a strong, balanced contribution from their starting 5. Cleveland (LeBron 38, Gooden 24, Zydrunas 15, Sasha 16, Gibson 8) and Orlando (Turkoglu 16, Rashard 22, Dwight 24, Bogans 10, Jameer 18) are prime examples of what we need to do tomorrow night. Last time around, we got good games from Shaq, Ricky, and Dwyane - but the keys were JWill (2 pts, 1/5 FG) and Udonis (9 pts, 3/8 FG) inability to hit shots.

3. Play our game - They'll be coming into Miami on the 2nd leg of a back-to-back. It'll be a late arrival, so our rested legs should play into our advantage. Pound it inside to the Daddy, force them to double down, and let the supporting cast step up. I don't think we can let them get above 95 points, we've gotta keep the game a low scoring defensive battle. Let's get our first winning streak of the season!
*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A win here would be huge heading out to the western road trip. 

And there might be some good news- Maybe no Smush tomorrow!


> MIAMI (TICKER) -- Miami Heat coach Pat Riley said Thursday the team still is investigating a parking dispute involving point guard Smush Parker.
> 
> A Miami woman earlier this week accused Parker of twisting her arm over a dispute over a valet fee. She reportedly is seeking criminal charges against Parker, who is in his first season with the Heat.
> 
> "We are currently investigating the incident," Riley said. "Until we have concluded it, Smush will not be with the team. He has not been suspended and is currently on our inactive list. This is a legal matter and we will have no further comment until the legal process runs its course."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...XrvaC0bYF?slug=txheatparker&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bring it on *****ez!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This will be an interesting game, if we win this that would be amazing with the trip out west, this could be what we need.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd like to thank the Knicks for softening up Boston for us 

That game was just a disaster. At one point in the 3rd, the Celtics were up by over 40 points.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat opened as 3.5 point underdogs in Vegas


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Smush doesn't play, that would be great for us.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'd prefer you guys win this one...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be at the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here's something to talk about up to tip: Would you bet Over or Under these totals for individual players,

Dwyane Wade O/U 23.5 pts

Udonis Haslem O/U 18.5 pts + reb

Kevin Garnett O/U 33 pts + reb

Paul Pierce O/U 20 pts


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Here's something to talk about up to tip: Would you bet Over or Under these totals for individual players,
> 
> Dwyane Wade O/U 23.5 pts
> 
> ...


Wade: Over
Haslem: Over
Garnett: Under
Pierce: Over


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

myst said:


> I'll be at the game.


As will I. A win would be beautiful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> I'd like to thank the Knicks for softening up Boston for us
> 
> That game was just a disaster. At one point in the 3rd, the Celtics were up by over 40 points.


And 50 at another point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I'll be at the game.





sMaK said:


> As will I. A win would be beautiful.


Tonight should be a great game too. Hopefully you guys see a Heat win. 



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Here's something to talk about up to tip: Would you bet Over or Under these totals for individual players,
> 
> Dwyane Wade O/U 23.5 pts
> 
> ...


Wade- Over
UD- under
KG- Over
Pierce - over



Jace said:


> And 50 at another point.


Embarrassing. That's what you get when you talk smack like Quentin Richardson did before the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I put big money on the Wade over 23.5 (line moved up b/c of public betting over), and Pierce over 20 pts

Wade will get his again, and we always get torched by a perimeter guy, so I figure its a good bet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Parker will not play tonight and will not accompany the team on the west coast road trip



> Heat guard Smush Parker will miss Friday's game against Boston and is not expected to accompany the team Saturday on its six-game trip as an investigation continues into claims he assaulted a valet parking manager.
> 
> Parker was not with the team during Friday morning's shootaround, and coach Pat Riley said he was not certain how long he'd be kept away.


http://www.miamiherald.com/breaking_sports/story/327101.html

:clap2: :yay: :clap:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Looking forward to the game tonight. Good luck yall


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm assuming no Smush means Daequan gets those minutes. Which is definitely a good thing considering that Cook played well against the Celts last time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Parker will not play tonight and will not accompany the team on the west coast road trip
> 
> 
> http://www.miamiherald.com/breaking_sports/story/327101.html
> ...


this is one of the best news we've had all year :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaqquillllllllllllllllllllle O'Neal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits his 1st shot. Good to see.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq and UD have both made their shots! Pierce with a 3 though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the ball movement is very nice so far


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq off the glass from Penny!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis cant be picking up those kinds of fouls. We need his 6 fouls on KG.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD's gotta hit those kind of shots...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice move by UD on KG


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pierce is 2-2 on 3s. We really don't want him to go off...Penny with his first bad pass in a while.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great move by UD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Nice move by UD on KG


Very nice move :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn has to step up and take away that shot from Ray Allen....come on


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Very nice move :yes:


Celtics are 3-3 on 3s. That can't be a good thing. But we're getting everything inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again! 

Damn they are not missing their outside shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny Hardaway cannot guard Paul Pierce. And I don't see Quinn doing much this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why does Udonis get in these trends of trying to be an all-star? Quit shooting so damn much...we don't need him taking 10-15 shots



Niiiiiiiiiice move by Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade with the amazing spin move :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The spin cycle by Wade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What a pass from Quinn to Shaq! Maybe I was wrong!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel! Great pass by Quinn


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Penny Hardaway cannot guard Paul Pierce. And I don't see Quinn doing much this game.


Quinn is setting up guys nicely and not turning the ball over

Penny has gotten atleast 2 steals/deflections on D...not that bad in my opinion


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was that Penny? :lol: This aint 1998 anymore.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I bet whoever loses this game is going to blame it on Violette Palmer


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We could get down by a lot if we fall asleep for a few minutes. We've gotta keep the intensity up all game long.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Penny is long on every miss


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's been long on both on both of his jumpers so far. That means he's probably getting his legs into them more than before.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD with the hustle points! And Quinn set him up! Go figure


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo Shaq and Ricky into the game...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq finally picks up a foul. Ricky and JWill should give us a huge spark!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We just passed the 5,000,000 post mark. I wonder who got it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I need Wade to get aggressive...I need 24+ points tonight!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

As you type, DWade drives to the hoop and gets to the FT line. But he can't hit :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to practice these free throws. 1-2 again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey...meet Mr. Mourning!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo blocks Posey! But Ricky was too unselfish there...not the time or place for that pass.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo blocks Posey! But Ricky was too unselfish there...not the time or place for that pass.


we're on different pages tonight man, Wade should've caught and finished that play...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo blocks Posey! But Ricky was too unselfish there...not the time or place for that pass.


Cant fault him for that too much. Wade could have controlled that ball for a layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough matchup for Ricky. Pierce is too big for him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Boston is going small with Poze on Udonis...we should keep banging it into the post with UD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think my bet on Pierce getting 20+ tonight is good...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yuck...they can't miss from outside...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan in the game...Ricky on the pine


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. Horrible turnover right there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Instant offense from Daequan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky picked up 2 quick fouls, what is JVG talking about?

Cook with the jumper!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky's out of the game just like that. But Cook's in! And he hits!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook for 3! OMG this kid is so good!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan for 333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook again! Amazing


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett. Let's just guard Scalabrine. He can't do anything else but make open Js...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Violette Palmer is so god damn awful...theres no reason that there should be a female referee in the NBA, she's consistantly awful


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man. If Johnson just left that play alone we would've played clean D there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call. AJ was NOT in the restricted area.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. I seriously thought Cook was going to make that shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm outta here guys...watching the rest from the bar


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pierce has 18 of the Celtics 31 points :dead:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Don't we know enough not to double off of Posey?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul Pierce is on fire. We cant let KG AND Ray Allen to get going as well or its gonna be a long night.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook with the fancy dribble! Wow. I swear, DWade is the only player I've seen do that successfully on the Heat in a long time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the great defense. 24 second violation!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq is going to absolutely destroy Scott Pollard :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

the only reason Scott Pollard still has a job is because he is 6 fouls on Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey's slashed to the basket more in our 2 games against the Celtics than he ever did for us. Cook got thrown off there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They could just do pick and rolls all and day, heck its been happening for two years atleats for now and our team never learns..And is it me or does it seem like Shaq is shooting FT's as good as Wade, everytime Wade goes to the line he misses atleast one


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Posey's slashed to the basket more in our 2 games against the Celtics than he ever did for us. Cook got thrown off there.


He's really got a nice touch around the hoop for a guy who isn't known much for his finishing. And how awesome is JVG freaking out about Posey getting open cuts to the bucket?

The problem for Miami isn't getting good looks, it's hitting those good looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston has built up a lead of 12, all with KG and Ray Allen on the bench


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> He's really got a nice touch around the hoop for a guy who isn't known much for his finishing. And how awesome is JVG freaking out about Posey getting open cuts to the bucket?


I know lol. But he didn't do it enough with Miami.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade back in. About time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill for 3!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill finally drives in! That's great to see!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go JWill. Keep attacking.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with the pullup! That's even better to see! Back to 42-33 Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 for Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill for 3 again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Their 3 point shooting is absurd right now. We can't do anthing about that...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well that was awful luck. It was deflected, but it rode the baseline...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh, i dont think we're going to make the playoffs this year we stink and Wade has not been aggressive at all, he needs ot carry us, but hes not


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Timeout...now....we need it. Blow them all to try to cool them off.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ahh, i dont think we're going to make the playoffs this year we stink and Wade has not been aggressive at all, he needs ot carry us, but hes not


Where were you for the wins?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Did it look to anybody else like Garnett took about nine steps before he dunked that?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ahh, i dont think we're going to make the playoffs this year we stink and Wade has not been aggressive at all, he needs ot carry us, but hes not


To be fair, when Boston's firing on all cylinders, they're not exactly pushovers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD commits the offensive foul on Posey, who I bet is always going to play well against us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Where were you for the wins?


what are you asking exactly??


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Did it look to anybody else like Garnett took about nine steps before he dunked that?


I don't know. But it really doesn't matter in the NBA if your name is DWade, Lebron James, KG, Kobe, and Tim Duncan. Basically, the top 6 players minus Nash (he'd get called for it). Posey tried to do it last year, and it was all over SC as an embarrassing play. They'll call it on him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> To be fair, when Boston's firing on all cylinders, they're not exactly pushovers.


There not missing right now


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> what are you asking exactly??


I mean, you weren't here when we won by 20 on Tuesday. But being down to the Celtics means we won't make the playoffs?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We really just need to keep playing our game, and stop taking copout fouls etc. They'll cool off eventually, but it'll be too late if we get flustered.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We had to capitalize when KG and Allen were on the bench but the opposite happened. They built up their lead.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're getting wide open 3s. And they're mainly bricking.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I mean, you weren't here when we won by 20 on Tuesday. But being down to the Celtics means we won't make the playoffs?


To make the playoffs you got to to be consistant. Shaq himself once said consitancy= greatness..But if your goin to win one game lose another two win another lose another that wont get you anywhere..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We're getting wide open 3s. And they're mainly bricking.


Yup, its been like that all season. Thats why they are so open.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wade should really just lower his head and run people over. It's not as bad now as it used to be, but he just jumps into people and gets the call.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

AHH wade with another missed FT


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wade should really just lower his head and run people over. It's not as bad now as it used to be, but he just jumps into people and gets the call.


With Violette Palmer out there he should be doing that...

She thinks he's sexy


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> To make the playoffs you got to to be consistant. Shaq himself once said consitancy= greatness..But if your goin to win one game lose another two win another lose another that wont get you anywhere..


That's a product of our schedule. Play the Bobcats, then the Celtics. The Nets, and then the Celtics. Hard to get momentum yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes both! :clap:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> With Violette Palmer out there he should be doing that...
> 
> She thinks he's sexy


:lol:

Anything that's happened tonight notwithstanding, she is an atrocious referee.

And I sympathize with the guy talking about Wade. Only having seven points with a twenty point deficit going into halftime...unexcuseable. But there's a lot of game left. Heat came from down 18 in Boston last time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Against a team like the Bobcats, Wade can play like crap and we can still blow them out. But not against the Celtics...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Against a team like the Bobcats, Wade can play like crap and we can still blow them out. But not against the Celtics...


Wade's had a few bad games already which was too be expected when you had knee and shoulder surgery and go 8 months without playing any basketball. I just hope that it isnt much longer until he feels 100%.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So far, Ricky and DWade are both having their worst games of the year. That explains a lot. We gotta feed Shaq in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

1. Who is that scrub wearing Dwyane Wade's jersey? That guy played last game and was awful as well.

2. We can't make wide open jumpers. Airballs at this level? That's pathetic.

3. Violet Palmer is a horrendous ref. We have had 5 bad calls go against us. You can't beat a great team when you are missing your shots and they are getting all the breaks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> With Violette Palmer out there he should be doing that...
> 
> She thinks he's sexy


Lol i really think she does think that


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> That's a product of our schedule. Play the Bobcats, then the Celtics. The Nets, and then the Celtics. Hard to get momentum yet.


Thats a good point..


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's one thing to play poorly, but he doesn't have that assertiveness out there at all. They need to talk about it at the half and have Wade get some isos and have him take it to the hoop, otherwise this will get messy.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> It's one thing to play poorly, but he doesn't have that assertiveness out there at all. They need to talk about it at the half and have Wade get some isos and have him take it to the hoop, otherwise this will get messy.


He was assertive, scoring 30+ points in two games straight. But we won by 20 against Charlotte with him just dishing it off to people. So hopefully he doesn't the idea that that's better for the team...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He was assertive, scoring 30+ points in two games straight. But we won by 20 against Charlotte with him just dishing it off to people. So hopefully he doesn't the idea that that's better for the team...


When you're a Top 5 player in the league and undisputed leader of the time, you can't just be assertive sometimes, especially when your team is getting kicked around. 5 shots in the first half? You kiddin' me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On a couple of drives in the 1st half Wade got JWill and Ricky wide open 3's and they missed them. He needs them to make those shots so it opens up the court for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> When you're a Top 5 player in the league and undisputed leader of the time, you can't just be assertive sometimes, especially when your team is getting kicked around. 5 shots in the first half? You kiddin' me?


For 3+ years he knew that. I don't think that it's a coincidence that he forgot it the 7 games back from knee and shoulder surgery. Hopefully he can regain his former self because right now this is not even the Dwyane Wade of rookie year. I read an article in the Miami Herald recently and he had a quote where he said that he had not even dunked yet and he hopes that his aggressive style will come back. If Dwyane Wade isn't attacking the basket and throwing it down like M.J. then we don't have a chance in hell of competing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade jams a finger. That was plenty assertive. We just have a lid on the bucket right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3. We needed that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good to see Chris Quinn finally make a 3! But KG isn't going to miss for a while...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

KG's got one of the best spot up 18 footers in the NBA for a big.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Was there any doubt that Pierce was going to make that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are not missing any shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I had no idea the Heat moved to the Atlantic Division.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Or that one? Really, he's one of the best streak players in the league. He didn't even cool off sitting out the 3rd.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I don't think that it's a coincidence that he forgot it the 7 games back from knee and shoulder surgery.


Wait, what does his physical disability have to do with only being a leader on the court sometimes?

You just can't have your two best players with 9 shots in the first half when you're getting blasted. You just can't. I'm not hating on Wade; he's a great player. But he can't let this kind of thing happen and just watch. If he was 3-14, I wouldn't saying anything, because at least he'd be making an effort as the star player to get his team back in the game.

And Pierce is unconscious tonight. This would be one of those games where he went for 38 or 40 if he was still the only scoring option.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Best record ever? I'd say that's a distinct possibility. My goodness is right. Is it possible that the Celtics didn't even have their chemistry together for the first few weeks. That they're just now reaching their potential?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq was open under the bucket, and we missed him...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Best record ever? I'd say that's a distinct possibility. My goodness is right. Is it possible that the Celtics didn't even have their chemistry together for the first few weeks. That they're just now reaching their potential?


We play the Celtics again on Saturday.

Think of the carnage that could take place if Lebron isn't back by then.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's hitting his shot now. But he's had two rare turnovers this game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's passing is bad. Penny's passing is bad. I don't get it...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THis is just ugly to watch.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade's passing is bad. Penny's passing is bad. I don't get it...


Their body language is bad, too. 

They seem like they've given up on this game, but it's only the third quarter!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I had no idea the Heat moved to the Atlantic Division.


In our 1st year in the NBA, we were in the Midwest division, in the Western Conference


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brandname said:


> We play the Celtics again on Saturday.
> 
> Think of the carnage that could take place if Lebron isn't back by then.


Sunday.

And I hope he's still out


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Their body language is bad, too.
> 
> They seem like they've given up on this game, but it's only the third quarter!


It's the random passes way above people's heads that have miffed me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Sunday.
> 
> And I hope he's still out


Oops, yeah you're right. Not sure what I was thinking there.

Well at least it gives us an extra day for Lebron to get better, lol.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Their body language is bad, too.
> 
> They seem like they've given up on this game, but it's only the third quarter!


I agree with what Charles Barkley said last night, "money has corrupted professional sports." We have $20 million sitting on the bench only giving us 20 minutes and then Wade tentative to attack or play aggressive since he has come back. 

These guys are paid millions around them and they are hanging their heads moping and playing dejected when the two stars aren't there to carry the load.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> We play the Celtics again on Saturday.
> 
> Think of the carnage that could take place if Lebron isn't back by then.


Yeah. That would be disgusting. But thankfully, Boston doesn't have any player on their team that I hate. I'm actually really happy for KG, Ray Allen, and Paul Pierce. So, I can deal with the Celtics dominating the league.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but...Miami looks like a D-League team out there tonight. They don't seem to even care.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

adam said:


> I agree with what Charles Barkley said last night, "money has corrupted professional sports." We have $20 million sitting on the bench only giving us 20 minutes and then Wade tentative to attack or play aggressive since he has come back.
> 
> These guys are paid millions around them and they are hanging their heads moping and playing dejected when the two stars aren't there to carry the load.


Preaching to the choir my friend.  

We have Larry Hughes!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, thank god that quarter is over.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but...Miami looks like a D-League team out there tonight. They don't seem to even care.


They look like the Globetrotters compared to the Knicks, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but...Miami looks like a D-League team out there tonight. They don't seem to even care.


Its true, we look horrible tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 3's in a row for Miami


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill is sizzling hot. That's a positive to take from this game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook for 3! It's about time we made some 3s!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

They're starting to hit those wide open threes they've had oppurtunities at all night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade AND1! He makes the shot, and we'll have made a 15-0 run!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, where did this come from? lol


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

'Scuse me while I take my foot out of my mouth.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Its gona be hard to come back vs the celetics b/c htey have so many scoring options..but we almost did it last time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have that 4 guard lineup in the game that played so well in Boston.

Damn, Wade with the miss from the line again!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Maybe if Ray could hit a ****ing shot


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man. Wade can't hit any FTs this year at all. That's not good...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ok now its where we need wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade stole the ball! Great to see him hustling out there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WAde continues to miss fts this is frustrating


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Come on hit you FTs...ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe this is why Wade hasnt driven to the basket as much. He cant hit his damn free throws!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> WAde continues to miss fts this is frustrating


It's not just this game. He hasn't hit them at a high percentage all year long.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If DWade isn't hitting his FTs, he probably won't hit his jumpers. But he can lead the break!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, so close!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shoot that cook!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade should not be taking those jumpers...Not until he returns to form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade, thats not your shot when you're hot!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can Wade PLEASE stop shooting?!?! This is PATHETIC!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stop with these horrible shots!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Stop it with the 3s. Riley should throw something at these guys...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's not just this game. He hasn't hit them at a high percentage all year long.


I know..its actually daiting back to last year after he came back from his injury


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Come on Wade, thats not your shot when you're hot!


Yes it is. Remember the game in Minny last year? But definitely not now. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we needed to capitalize on those last 4 possesions. That stretch could come back to haunt us in the end, especially when you're trying to come back from such a huge deficit.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Mannn...thank God you guys were settling for the threes.

Ray Allen is starting to really, really piss me off.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was bad play drawn up. I want it in Wade's hands...just don't want him shooting Js...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with the layup. We gotta get some stops now!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And I don't like taking wide open 3s on the break. We need to drive it in, Tony, not take 3s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We cant get it below 12!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD draws the charge on Pierce!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD drills the jumper! 10 point deficit!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill for 3!

7 pt lead


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill drills the 3! We're only down by 7 points! :banana:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Uh oh folks, we have a game!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We're going to need Wade now, theres 4 min left, we need him to hit his jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hey guys, at the very least, thank you for getting the C's starters back in the game. Even if you don't win this one, it'll improve our chances (slightly) Sunday. Although the point is moot if Lebron's not back by then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill, where have you been all season? Now thats more like it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Uh oh folks, we have a game!


its about time..


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This is exactly why I said it wasn't over.

Man, Celtics...I don't get it. WTF is their problem? They're choking hard. Allen missed his last 12, Pierce his last 9. If they lose this game I might actually kill a man.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dang. Allen finally made a shot. And we run an awful iso for Ricky...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we all make a run when its too late..letgs see if this turns out too late too


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD cut the lead to 7!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We definitely shouldn't have fouled Allen there. We'd be better off daring him to shoot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq makes the layup!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This is why the give-up in the 3rd Q really, really hurts you guys.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What did Mike Breen say the crowd was chanting? lol


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jump ball??! Are you ****ing KIDDING me? Two guys just literally tackled Ray Allen. 

Violet Palmer could be borderline retarded.

...aaaand the makeup call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Violet Palmer is horrible. That was a foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, that HAD to be Violet Palmer's call... it just had to be.

Only she could make a call that bad.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Umm. That should be two techs on Rivers. And two FTs for us :yes:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Make up call on the out of bounds I think.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That went off Rondo :sad: 

But the original jumpball call was also terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad call.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Umm. That should be two techs on Rivers. And two FTs for us :yes:


When you make a call that bad, you aren't going to T up a coach for yelling at you.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Make up call on the out of bounds I think.


Must have been. Palmer probably called the jump ball, so they let it go so that she wouldn't look bad. But then they made up for it to Boston discretely after. You know, there's something wrong with that kind of approach. I don't care whether it goes against us or for us. That's a really bad way to officiate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brandname said:


> What did Mike Breen say the crowd was chanting? lol


I was watching the Heat broadcast but the crowd always chants 'Ref you suck' after questionable calls that go against the HEat.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> When you make a call that bad, you aren't going to T up a coach for yelling at you.


Violet Palmer would. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> When you make a call that bad, you aren't going to T up a coach for yelling at you.


But it was Violette Palmer. If she was consistent, she would have.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been just awful tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I was watching the Heat broadcast but the crowd always chants 'Ref you suck' after questionable calls that go against the HEat.


Oh yeah, it was clear that they were actually chanting 'Refs you suck', but Mike Breen tried to claim they were chanting something else. It sounded ridiculous.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's fitting that our last gasp is a stolen pass by Wade. Last two tries are stolen passes by Wade, actually.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Wade has been just awful tonight.


yup


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> But it was Violette Palmer.


A good point.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Have they put a timetable on when Wade will be back to 100%? He looked really bad tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This could have been embarrassing. As is, we come out of this looking respectable to all but a few trolls.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> This could have been embarrassing. As is, we come out of this looking respectable to all but a few trolls.


**** that. a win is a win, a loss is a loss, doesnt matter by how much. The Heat have to add W's to the column.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Have they put a timetable on when Wade will be back to 100%? He looked really bad tonight.


Wade looked really good vs. the Magic and Rockets, putting up 32/6/6/1/1 and 31/5/3/2/1 respectively. But he's been pretty bad his past two games. He doesn't have his explosion back yet. And his shooting's been subpar. I'd look for him to return to 100% by around Christmas.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> **** that. a win is a win, a loss is a loss, doesnt matter by how much. The Heat have to add W's to the column.


True. But last year, we were getting blown out in these types of games. Now, we're actually competing, even with a not so hot Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> **** that. a win is a win, a loss is a loss, doesnt matter by how much. The Heat have to add W's to the column.


Exactly theres no effort points in the nba


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade looked really good vs. the Magic and Rockets, putting up 32/6/6/1/1 and 31/5/3/2/1 respectively. But he's been pretty bad his past two games. He doesn't have his explosion back yet. And his shooting's been subpar. I'd look for him to return to 100% by around Christmas.


Awesome. The league's just not the same w/o a healthy Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Celtics ended up shooting 40% and played a horrible 4th quarter, scoring only 12 points, most of them in the final couple of minutes, and still won by 10. We just got into too big of a hole. It also didnt help when we took bad shot, after bad shot in that stretch in the 4th when we had a great chance to cut the lead to single digits with about 6 minutes to go.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Just got home from the game. First of all, the second and third quarter were embarrassing to be a Heat fan. I brought my friend who just moved to Miami and never saw the Heat play live, at least the 4th quarter was fun. But wow, that third quarter was unbelievable, everyone in the arena was booing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another loss.  We needs wins and fast. I'll watch it on NBA.com later to see what happened, but it doesn't sound too good and we were lucky they didn't do much 4th quarter by the sounds of things.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Brandname said:


> lol, that HAD to be Violet Palmer's call... it just had to be.
> 
> Only she could make a call that bad.


Only one place for her, the kitchen.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen a worse call than that jumpball in the 4th


----------

